# The 'This is __, What is it?, It is a __' game.



## Alakazam (Dec 17, 2009)

For lack of a better title, this was a game we were told about during a outing in school. And since we only used a spoon and a pen, I'd thought we'll broaden the choices available for this game.

In order to play, one poster starts off with "This is a ____", filling in the blank space with some kind of item. The second poster then replies by asking "What is it" to which the third poster comes in to say "It is a ___"

Sounds simple enough right?

Here's an example anyway.

Poster A: "This is a pen."
Poster B: "What is it?"
Poster: "It's a pen."

So I'll start. >D


This is a spoon.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Dec 17, 2009)

What the dirty heck is it...?


----------



## Alakazam (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a spoon foo'!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a stupid idea for a game.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 18, 2009)

I fail to see the entertainment behind this. :/


----------



## Alakazam (Dec 18, 2009)

I got bored OKAY? :|


----------



## magnemite (Dec 18, 2009)

what is it?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 19, 2009)

This is a stupid idea for a game.

What is it?

This thread, of course!

*cue canned laughter*


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 16, 2010)

I think it would be better if the third poster had to say something unrelated, but similar. 

Like Person 1: This is a spoon.
Person 2: What is it?
Person 3: It's a spork!

...Although... it's still not very fun, now is it?

This is a broom.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 16, 2010)

My problem is that the second poster still must say,

What is it?


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 17, 2010)

Hm... good point. Oh! I know! The second poster must ask a question related to the first item!

...Does that work?


----------

